# Einblenden von Fotos, Videos, Slides, Texten in Webcam Uebertragung (Skype, MSN, etc)



## cocoon (5. Januar 2009)

Existiert irgendein (moeglichst Free- oder Shareware) Tool, das es ermoeglicht, in eine Webcam-Uebetragung Bilder, PowerPoint-Slides, Videos oder Texte einzublenden? Sprich irgendein virtueller Webcam-Treiber, der ganz normal mit Skype, MSN usw. arbeitet? Wir suchen nach einer kostenguenstigen Loesung fuer eine Videokonferenz um eine Praesentation zu halten. Statt die ganze Zeit nur den Redner einzublenden und erzaehlen zu lassen, waeren o.g. Einblendungen sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Januar 2009)

Das einzige was ich da kenne, ist: http://www.webcammax.com/
Und das hab ich selbst nur ganz kurz angetestet, deswegen kann ich jetzt nichts über die Qualität des Progs sagen.


----------

